# ABT s and saturday snacks



## miamirick (May 15, 2011)

made a few appetizers along with my beef ribs  (another post) 

started with Jalapenos filled with strawberry creame cheese and wrapped with bacon








 a few sausages  for the boss lady  her favorite ,  and one for the pup







heres the japs hot off the smoker







heres the pup helping me with the yardwork







we had a few jalapeno poppers stuffed with cheese during our risk game













must be bedtime

thanks for looking


----------

